# Thank you thank you



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rebecca and I done pretty good at the fair this year with our pics and THANKS to the help from many on here I got a BLUE RIBBON for the the CHASE PORTRAIT   Once we get our pics back in a couple of days I'll post up how we did but I'm so HAPPY that with the comments and help that my shot of CHASE got me a BLUE RIBBON  I listened and learned from you folks and it was commented on by the judge for compension and focus and it's all  because of your help THANK YOU


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 25, 2012)

woooooo hooooooo !!!! shutter finger salute to yall !!!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats ! Mike !


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't say how much you folks helped me out on this shot I took maybe a couple of hundred shots posted and got help as to how to make it better take another and post again and it WORKED   I'd take a few shots post up and get some really good advise to help make it better and it worked.  Like I said it was a money making prop you spend 3 bucks to get a print and then maybe get a buck fifty for the blue ribbion but it don't matter our fair is dieing and anything I can do to help just makes me feel a lot better.

One more shot of it and when I get them back from the fair board I'll be postng it one more time with my ribbon  Can't really say why but this meant a lot to me for the help and then to get the ribbion.....

THANK YOU for all the help and advice


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 25, 2012)

Glad for you and for your help keeping the fair going .... that part of America seems to be dying off... 

Way to GO....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 26, 2012)

Way to go Mike! That's awesome!


----------



## gstanfield (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats to Chase and his personal photographer!


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 26, 2012)

With a dog that good lookin' a 5 yo should be able to earn a ribbon!

 congrats!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats, Mike.  You earned that ribbon with your hard work.  It sounds like the hard work is doubly worth it if you can keep that slice of American life going.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Aug 26, 2012)

You got a winner in Chase.Congrats on the Blue ribbon,Mike


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 27, 2012)

Way to go Mike!


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Aug 28, 2012)

congratulations to you both!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see the update with the pics & ribbons!  That shot of Chase is a great shot - no wonder the judges liked it!  And YOU were the one who got the shot!  Congratulations!


----------

